# I have a dog now



## Mortimer (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 1, 2016)

ahh cute puppy and i bet you would look good with a smile!


----------



## The Great Goose (Jun 1, 2016)

Well done IM!


----------



## Capstone (Jun 1, 2016)

Congrats! 

What's the pup's name?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2016)

Cute pup! You are in for a lot of friendship, love, loyalty and companionship.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 1, 2016)

thanks everyone his name is normann


----------



## Claudette (Aug 9, 2016)

What a cutie. I know he has a great home and you my friend will have a great buddy.


----------



## waltky (Aug 9, 2016)

Fine lookin' specimen...

... an' he oughta grow up to be a good sized dawg...

... teach him to woof twice at strangers...

... an' then be silent a-fore he bites dey's butts.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2016)

Dude...you're like a window into another world.
A strange and freaky one...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 19, 2016)

That dog is a chick magnet smile once in a while and they will come to you in droves.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 19, 2016)

Mortimer said:


>




Really cute!






Ps: youre supposed to say thanks, and the dog aint bad either! Works on stupid chicks!


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 19, 2016)

Rocko said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



thank you bro


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Mortimer (Aug 24, 2016)

He took my shoe, that means he likes me, when he takes your shoes, he likes you. And he guards the shoe.


----------

